# Does your dog eat better than you?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolutely they do! It's a lot easier for me to control what they eat vs. what I eat, unfortunately. I'm trying to eat at home as much as possible because eating out is what will get ya if you're trying to lose weight. Panda Express is my weakness and we have a drive-through one here.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

You are right the drive through is awesome (but bad for dieting). They built a new Panera bread near my house and it has a drive through. I usually get their pick two with the salad and soup with a side of apple. I feel kinda proud for the "healthy" option but really even their salad is filled with a ton of sugar.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I was just thinking about this the other day in looking at foods for our puppy who arrives Sunday. As I sat reading Dogfoodadvisor, I munched on chips, chasing them down with diet soda. LOL Meanwhile feeling like I'd be a terrible poodle mom if I feed anything less than grain free holistic natural food!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I usually cook from scratch for the animals and for myself, and I tend to buy rather more expensive stuff for myself - but I watch calories and nutrients far more carefully when it comes to the animals, so the certainly eat a healthier diet than I do.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry, no kibble, no matter how pretty the ingredients are, and how expensive it is-is any healthier than the mac n cheese casserole I will make for dinner tonight! :aetsch:

I do have to admit though, when I was home cooking, everything for the dogs had to be grass fed, free range and organic-and then I would pick up the always save brand for my husband and I. I remember him pointing it out to me at the store, I grabbed the cheapest can of tomatoes for something I was going to make, he took it from me, put it back on the shelf and grabbed a can of organic tomatoes and said he was not putting up with me feeding our dogs all the good stuff anymore while we ate the cheapest!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

hummmm, interesting topic.

I would say we eat about the same. I unfortunately have some crazy food allergies and some serious health issues which means I'm cooking all my meals from scratch and rarely eat out and generally can't eat processed foods. Cheesecake Factory has a Kale and Quinoa salad that I do enjoy - without any dressing and it's one of my rare treats to eat out there. Some PF Changs allow me to bring in quinoa to substitute for rice and I order Buddha's delight steamed - that way I can eat with others who like to dine out. I'm allergic to corn, rice and gluten - and while there are tons of gluten free replacements, almost everything in a box or can has some form of corn or rice often as names you don't recognize or can't pronounce. 

I was looking forward to a dog that could eat anything after cooking all the meals for my previous tpoo who had pancreatitis. Well my luck - nope - I'm making her meals from scratch too as she has colitis and maybe food allergies. I'm using the same guidelines of reading the ingredients, looking for meat that has no additives or salt added etc. We are sharing some of the same ingredients for our meals and both eat low fat high fiber diets. I don't know how that happened because I wanted one of those dogs who could eat anything - who had a bullet proof digestive tract. The one good news is that we are both healthy when I prepare our food. While I have a lot of annoying allergies, I have found tons of delicious things to cook so I never feel limited or sad. Nothing tastes as good as being in good health.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I think our family eats better than Sammy... Sammy eats a good grade kibble, but with family of five, we are eating at home every single meal. And with so many of us in the family, it is much cheaper to make everything from scratch. On a rare night we get things from the frozen aisle, but I make most of the meals every night - meat, potatoes (rice for the most part for us) and veggie.

To top it off, my husband quit smoking. This meant that his hobby shifted to fermentation and making meat. We make our own kimchi, sauerkraut, pickles etc. We can a lot of stuff. DH makes his own bacon, pastrami, sausages, corned beef, and we constantly have interesting meat curing in the cold room in our basement. We smoke meat, nuts, etc. Of course, we make our own wine too   ( my favourite part)

Sammy looooooves it when DH is working on his hobby, because every once in a while something REALLY awesome might get dropped into his bowl


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> I think our family eats better than Sammy... Sammy eats a good grade kibble, but with family of five, we are eating at home every single meal. And with so many of us in the family, it is much cheaper to make everything from scratch. On a rare night we get things from the frozen aisle, but I make most of the meals every night - meat, potatoes (rice for the most part for us) and veggie.
> 
> To top it off, my husband quit smoking. This meant that his hobby shifted to fermentation and making meat. We make our own kimchi, sauerkraut, pickles etc. We can a lot of stuff. DH makes his own bacon, pastrami, sausages, corned beef, and we constantly have interesting meat curing in the cold room in our basement. We smoke meat, nuts, etc. Of course, we make our own wine too   ( my favourite part)
> 
> Sammy looooooves it when DH is working on his hobby, because every once in a while something REALLY awesome might get dropped into his bowl




Can I come to your house for Dinner? Mm kimchi. You have a smoker? Your food sounds so good. I am not bad at cooking but just don't enjoy it I guess although my parents like to make fun of my cooking and how I only know two things. Not true I know 10 things by heart, I just cook the same thing every time bc I know I won't mess it up. I cook tomorrow for thanksgiving. Praying to God I don't food poison ppl this year. lol. Thank god my family are brining the turkey and sides. Lol gobble Google happy thanksgiving 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Absolutely you can come over for dinner with Lucky . And yup we have a smoker. It was DH's birthday/father's day present this year. 

Your thanksgiving celebration sounds so lovely. I love a big family gathering! I hope you will have a great time!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> We make our own kimchi, sauerkraut, pickles etc.


Wow, that's so impressive, what a useful hobby. I've made sauerkraut but I've always wanted to try my hand at kimchi.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Assah had boneless turkey thighs and mutton for dinner tonight...I had soup from a little plastic cup :/


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Wow, that's so impressive, what a useful hobby. I've made sauerkraut but I've always wanted to try my hand at kimchi.


Kimchi turned out to be pretty easy - just a ton of chopping!! . And like a healthy kraut, the probiotic feels good on your stomach


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> Assah had boneless turkey thighs and mutton for dinner tonight...I had soup from a little plastic cup :/


Honestly I don't think I've had muttons before . Assah is so lucky!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Molly definitely eats healthier than me...........after cooking for my family for so many years (you name it, I've probably made it LOL!) I don't do full on meals anymore....I prefer a meal that takes little effort to make...... I love my microwave, my toaster oven and my rice cooker/steamer! And since Molly's main meal is raw......she's easy to feed too! LOL!

You can even bake small cupcakes, muffins, and cookies in a toaster oven! LOL!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Honestly I don't think I've had muttons before . Assah is so lucky!!!


Lamb is better, but also super expensive! It's a splurge for me, and my pets only ever had lamb when I found a few legs that were about to expire and they were $0.99/lb  I know a Dane breeder who also breeds and shows lambs, so I got a lot of mutton from him for pretty cheap when they were doing their culling.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I feed my ungrateful beasts a good quality grain free food just to have them sneak off and eat the cheap cat food I have for the cats that moved in and won't leave.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no cat food?!?!

My tpoo got pancreatitis from stealing a few nibbles each day from the cat kibble. With my current dog we keep all cat food up high out of her reach.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I would say it depends on the day around here! We feed the dogs Acana or Orijen, and they're doing great on it. I also have a freezer full of raw beef from our farmer friend, which I parcel out to the dogs judiciously. However, I am really bad for feeding them human food too, unless it's contaminated with stuff that's not good for them. However we humans eat healthy too, mostly a plant-based diet and lots of organic garden veggies year-round, although I love my happy free-range chickens' eggs once in a while. But today, argh; rough day at work. I ate cheezies and a couple of bourbons for dinner. Not sure if you can get cheezies in the US? They're amazing! So crunchy and delicious! No one in my family likes them but me


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlemanic said:


> I would say it depends on the day around here! We feed the dogs Acana or Orijen, and they're doing great on it. I also have a freezer full of raw beef from our farmer friend, which I parcel out to the dogs judiciously. However, I am really bad for feeding them human food too, unless it's contaminated with stuff that's not good for them. However we humans eat healthy too, mostly a plant-based diet and lots of organic garden veggies year-round, although I love my happy free-range chickens' eggs once in a while. But today, argh; rough day at work. I ate cheezies and a couple of bourbons for dinner. Not sure if you can get cheezies in the US? They're amazing! So crunchy and delicious! No one in my family likes them but me


What's a cheezie? Is it like a cheezit? I had cheese on crackers and wine for dinner tonight and Asaah had chicken thighs.


----------



## Kanoodle (Dec 10, 2016)

My dogs eat raw chicken for breakfast, have access to kibble all day, and then whatever I have for dinner. If it's something bad for them I make them a stew of veggies and meat... yes I suppose they eat better than me because they don't eat junk food! Oh, wait... Actually Kanoodle eats pizza. It is his favorite thing EVER.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have more variety than Buck especially with fruits, vegetables, junk food and beverages. I do think with his holistic grain free kibble, a share of something home cooked as a topper, and his raw, he eats better than many Americans. His treats are certainly healthier than mine: bison bits, salmon skins, tripe treats.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have recently invested in a chest freezer to increase the variety in my dogs' diet. As a result they have been eating more raw, and getting a little constipated. There are now trays of sweet potato, green beans and broccoli cooked together in chicken stock stacked in the freezer, along with the rabbit, chicken, salmon, beef, green tripe and chicken wings... Today though we went out for lunch - mocha and cheese on toast for me, mass produced dog biscuits for them. They love the cafe in the park, which welcomes dogs inside and gives away free biscuits!


----------

